# New GFX for 28k



## Siddharth_1 (Sep 14, 2012)

My config is in my signature.

I want a new GFX for around 28k. Buying it in 5-6 days. Open to online options or else buying it from Nehru Place in Delhi.

I was think about gtx 670. Also, there has been a price drop for hd7970 to $400, but then why the price for hd 7970 is the same in india?


----------



## amjath (Sep 14, 2012)

Go for 670 don't buy it in online (overpriced). The discount of $50 on HD 78xx or 79xx ll not possible until the current stock are all sold out. Our retailers are so greedy


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 14, 2012)

Wait!!!! Wait for 1 more month and hopefully we will see the price cut.


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 14, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Wait!!!! Wait for 1 more month and hopefully we will see the price cut.



I bought a HD7870 2 days ago......so don't want the price cut to happens in 2012


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh, ok. Congrats then. What was its price?


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 14, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Oh, ok. Congrats then. What was its price?



Sapphire HD7870 @17,750......GPU on it's way to my home


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2012)

where from you bought it ??


----------



## macho84 (Sep 15, 2012)

Could have gone 660ti much better all rounder


----------



## guru_urug (Sep 15, 2012)

I disagree that the 660ti is better. The 660ti is not a good performer at high resolutions, or even at 1080p with 4xAA. It is chocked by its restricted 192bit mem bus, which I think was a bad decision on Nvidia's part. The 670 on the other hand is a great card and I would recommend it. Im no amd fanboy, but the the 7870 is falling in price and is @$240 now which IMO is a great deal since the 660ti is at $300 and considering that the 7870 overclocks like a boss.
I feel the 7970 is not good bang for buck since the 7950 can easily be overclocked to almost 7970 levels and is much cheaper.


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 15, 2012)

topgear said:


> where from you bought it ??


I know a System Vendor who offered a good deal for HD7870 & 660 Ti, i choose HD7870 



guru_urug said:


> I disagree that the 660ti is better. The 660ti is not a good performer at high resolutions, or even at 1080p with 4xAA. It is chocked by its restricted 192bit mem bus, which I think was a bad decision on Nvidia's part. The 670 on the other hand is a great card and I would recommend it. Im no amd fanboy, but the the 7870 is falling in price and is @$240 now which IMO is a great deal since the 660ti is at $300 and considering that the 7870 overclocks like a boss.
> I feel the 7970 is not good bang for buck since the 7950 can easily be overclocked to almost 7970 levels and is much cheaper.


^ true that HD7870/HD7950/GTX670 are VFM GPU in mainstream segment.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Sep 15, 2012)

hey guys its my thread so plz discuss my matter not others. Ok so the problem is the i am playing games for 1yr and 1 month w/o gfx and my halfyearly exams are ending on 17sept so i will buy the gfx as soon as possible cus i want to play BF3(premium ed) on full hd resolution. Its been a long wait now and i am not waiting more.

GTX 670 - final
Which company? I was thinking for an asus dc2t ver.

--EDIT--

I will see if i can get the hd 7970 at the current internation price in Nehru Place.


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 16, 2012)

Siddharth_1 said:


> GTX 670 - final
> Which company? I was thinking for an asus dc2t ver.
> 
> --EDIT--
> ...



HD7970 if you can,else Asus GTX670 TOP Edition


----------



## funskar (Sep 16, 2012)

Get gtx 670..
Btw sapphire 7870 ghz oc edtn is bang for bucks for 18k.
Gtx 660 seems choked as vickybat said.. No use of 2gb memory on 192 bit bus. max memory utilisation is upto 1.5gb.
Nvidia could fall in midrange 600 series..


----------



## vickybat (Sep 16, 2012)

^^ Hey mate i didn't say that 660 is chocked. It was guruurg. Our avatars seem to be same. 

Coming to the point, claims of 660-ti getting chocked due to smaller memory bus is rubbish. 7870 doesn't stand a chance against 660-ti in gaming.
660-ti is faster in all scenarios and competes with a 7950 too.

660 is the card against 7870 and competes well too if compute is out of the equation. No choking scenarios due to shorter bus.
Besides msaa is the only aa that's memory intensive and takes performance hit. Fxaa and txaa will be the choice of aa options in future.

*@ op*

For 28k in india, grab the 670.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2012)

For 28K budget, get GTX670 DCII version.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Sep 16, 2012)

OK so either a Asus GTX 670 DC2T or HD 7970 if i can get. Thanx guys for replies and plz do not discuss gtx 660, gtx 660 ti and hd 7870 in this thread...


----------



## skywalker5555 (Sep 16, 2012)

hey topgear long tym how have u been .... i hope u remember me ... btw even i can provide u 7870 at the mentioned price 17750 GHZ edition sapphire


----------



## funskar (Sep 16, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> For 28K budget, get GTX670 DCII version.



Bro Gtx670 DcII T editn going up for only 28.5k.. bang for buck
Btw any digitian want good prices on gpu he can contact i will offer better prices than market wid shipping


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey guys any idea from when bf3 premium edition will be available in india?


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2012)

^^ Pre Order here 

Battlefield 3 game | Game | Flipkart.com PC
or
Buy Battlefield 3 Premium Edition for PC in India at the best price. Screenshots, videos, reviews available.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Sep 18, 2012)

^^I am not a newbie topgear. Obviously i knew about this already. I am asking about the launch date in india. So that i come to know when i will get the game after i preorder it?


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2012)

I did not say you a newbie anywhere ?? and as you are a pro you better know how long it would take for the game to reach to you after pre ordering it.

Anyway, the game is in stock at FK now but I guess you already know this too


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

funskar said:


> Bro Gtx670 DcII T editn going up for only 28.5k.. bang for buck



That is awesome pricing considering present market scenario!!


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Sep 19, 2012)

Guys i bought the GFX. But because there was a budget cut and unavailability of asus gfx, i bought an MSI R7950-2PMD3GD5/OC (THIS ONE) for 24.2k, as no other version of hd 7950 was available in Nehru Place. Please tell if it was a good choice.


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 19, 2012)

Siddharth_1 said:


> Guys i bought the GFX. But because there was a budget cut and unavailability of asus gfx, i bought an MSI R7950-2PMD3GD5/OC (THIS ONE) for 24.2k, as no other version of hd 7950 was available in Nehru Place. Please tell if it was a good choice.



Should've asked here before buying MSI HD7950 

Better HD7950 Card:
Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7950 OC Edition 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

Sapphire AMD ATI Radeon HD 7950 OC edition 3 GB GDDR5 PCI-E Graphics Card HD7950 | eBay

Sapphire AMD ATI Radeon HD 7950 OC edition 3 GB GDDR5 PCI-E Graphics Card HD7950 | eBay
with ebay coupon it'll be rs 23.5k


----------



## Skud (Sep 19, 2012)

Not bad for the price, but Sapphire OC would have been a better choice at 1k more (discounting ebay of course). Congos anyway. Show us some pics. And game hard.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

IMO, very good price!


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2012)

Siddharth_1 said:


> Guys i bought the GFX. But because there was a budget cut and unavailability of asus gfx, i bought an MSI R7950-2PMD3GD5/OC (THIS ONE) for 24.2k, as no other version of hd 7950 was available in Nehru Place. Please tell if it was a good choice.



the gpu you got has reference cooler which is good but not great like custom coolers :

*media.bestofmicro.com/8/E/337262/original/T02%20Temperatures%20Gaming.png

so can you post the load temps you are getting ??

and I think you should have gone for this one instead just for 1.3k extra ( 70 Mhz clokck speed boost, dual fan, better cooling )
Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7950 OC Edition 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

BTW, Congrats on your purchase


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2012)

Siddharth_1 said:


> Guys i bought the GFX. But because there was a budget cut and unavailability of asus gfx, i bought an MSI R7950-2PMD3GD5/OC (THIS ONE) for 24.2k, as no other version of hd 7950 was available in Nehru Place. Please tell if it was a good choice.



Frankly saying, considering the price, not a good deal.
And the price cut is going to happen sometime soon.


----------



## Skud (Sep 20, 2012)

Done and dusted.


----------

